

Work Examples from the NIST Engineering Statistics Handbook Using R - EzGraphs
http://www.r-chart.com/2010/08/better-than-average.html

======
EzGraphs
The NIST Engineering Statistics Handbook is a great resource that covers
statistical topics of interest to engineers. R provides an interactive
statistical environment to work through the examples in the book. Calcuations
that would take dozens of lines of code in many popular languages performed by
R in a line or two each. Not much of a surprise to hardcore Lispers and the
like - but still novel to those of us who spend some time in curly brace
world.

------
cs2010
There has been talk of an R based language on Lisp before: <http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/3726>

